# outdoor fabric shrinks



## Gnarly (Jan 23, 2015)

hi everyone, 

I've got a flash dryer or outdoor fabric problem. Either way, it's a problem and I can't help but keep it on the palette to dry more than 5 minutes. My flash dryer started about 1 ft. above the fabric but it didn't dry fast enough so I cut it in half.

Now 6" above the fabric, the drying time is now less than 5 minutes but the ink still dabs off to finger touch. 

Any suggestions? Anyone print on outdoor fabric before? 
I'm sure everyone knows why I'm using outdoor fabric. It's because it's UV protected and I know that I can use normal cotton / polyester fabric but I have to spray it with the UV protector.

Any suggestions, help is greatly appreciated. Suggestions with how close / far my flash dryer should be and the drying time(s).


Thank you,
Gnarly


----------



## Gnarly (Jan 23, 2015)

I figured it out. 
I took the fabric, which is 24" x 14", off the platen and held it on my hand as I went in and out of the flash dryer.



Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------

